# Reel Worthless 5/20-5/22



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

We left Thursday morning and put in at the nipple. We trolled to the squiggle and down to the weather buoy. No bites. The water was blue/green with a few flying fish. We swordfished that night with no bites. Next day we trolled towards Lloyd's Ridge and found some blue water. We caught 5 dolphin, 2 wahoo, and a blue marlin. Swordfished that night with no bites. We deep dropped and wahoo fished the next morning. We caught some real niceyellowedge grouper and lost a big wahoo.We never saw any oil and the water pretty everywhere. Ill post pics and video later. Good luck.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

awesome! thanks for the report!


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Dang, that's a long way.Look forward to seeing the video.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

thats pretty damn strong right there


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Pretty work on the blue Myles. We made a day trip Saturday and ended up having to shut down one engine and limp home. Caught a weehoo around 131, fished the edge a little on the way home and pulled the hooks on a big wahoo. See ya, John


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrates on the blue. That alone will make a great trip. Then dolphin wahoo, and yellowedge grouper to top it off. That make A Banner trip. Thanks for the great post. Gene


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice Catch right there


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

congrats on the Blue


----------

